# Hitchhiking in Manchester



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2010)

...or rather hitchhiking out of Manchester. Anyone know a good spot where a bloke might scrounge a lift in the direction of the M6? I've walked a very long way looking for such a place and still it eludes me


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure tbh.  I got stuck at the M62 interchange and can't say I recommend it.  I also got picked up by drunk joyriders. 

yay manchester!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 11, 2010)

where are you now?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in my house atm, I'm not actually trying to get anywhere today. I was just asking for future reference like. I've been haemhorraging money on train fares this year and it pains me so


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 14, 2010)

Years ago going to the M6 I'd have stood at Hulme roundabout. There's a stopping point just after there, near the Landrover garage, but chances of being picked up by a nutter were always high and probably worse thesedays. Other end of the parkway after Barlow Moor Rd is another option though I think traffic is a bit fast there.

Might be worth considering a train to Knutsford and a walk to the services (probably about a mile) or find a bus that goes to the roundabout off M56 J7 near Dunham.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 14, 2010)

Always best to get a bus to the main slip way to a major road.  

Hitch hiking in a city is at best somewhat pointless and at worst very dodgy indeed.  In a city, many people are just going home or pottering about so you'll often get 'give you a lift 1/2 mile up the road if that helps?'.  However well meaning, that will just take you to suburbia where the chance of getting a lift go below zero. 

At a major road people tend to be going somewhere other than where they live and therefore somewhere you might want to be going.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 14, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Years ago going to the M6 I'd have stood at Hulme roundabout. There's a stopping point just after there, near the Landrover garage, but chances of being picked up by a nutter were always high and probably worse thesedays. Other end of the parkway after Barlow Moor Rd is another option though I think traffic is a bit fast there.



When I tried hitching from there years ago, I very foolishly had a sign with Liverpool written on it, rather than the actual town I was heading for. Needless to say, a car swiftly pulled up with two mancs demanding to know if I was a scouser or not. I said I wasn't and they informed me that it was my lucky day because if I had been they were going to kick the shit out of me. I think I decided to get the coach after that.


----------

